# Fid out your BIOS version



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

This is a handy little app to determine the brand and version of your BIOS in case you need to flash, or get technical data for reasons of tweaking. Check it out *HERE*

Here is a screenshot:


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

How about a new thread, "show us your bios"


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Cool tip, thanks ... :up:


----------



## Gumbo (Dec 29, 2003)

On a similar note, check out this cool and free app:

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

It will take inventory of everything on your PC: hardware, versions, OS, hot fixes, software, serial numbers, etc, etc, etc.

Very good resource to run and print out.

Gumbo


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

thanks for the posts, guys. i have needed something like that and never found the right program.


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

interesting little app, however it says i have a 1.5 gig athlon and i have a 2.2..........


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Do you have your FSB set correctly in your BIOS?

edit: here's mine, note the CPU speed, and max CPU speed...what's up with that?


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Get Aida32. It will give you all that information plus a lot more. Additionally, it gives you links to update your devices.

Courtney

(http://www.aida32.hu/aida32.php)


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I have both Aida32 and Belarc. The point of this app is to show the BIOS version quickly and easily without all the extra stuff the above two apps do. They can be a bit overwhelming for someone that is not computer savvy and possibly distraught because of a BIOS problem.


----------

